
There is no longer any such thing as Computer Security - nikbackm
https://blog.codinghorror.com/there-is-no-longer-any-such-thing-as-computer-security/
======
r3vrse
Working in this space, I'm convinced that email will eventually evolve from a
default "blacklist" model to "whitelist" in the next 3-5 years.

There's simply too many bad actors and too many uneducated or uninterested
end-users.

Microsoft is developing an interim step for this now ('Composite Auth') as
part of Office 365 ATP: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/office365/securitycomplianc...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/office365/securitycompliance/anti-spoofing-protection)

I hope it helps, at least in the Enterprise space, because I'm tired of
playing 'Whack-A-Mole' with business communications.

